# Questions about the $95 RESORT FEE



## LisaH

I have a pending exchange to a Disney resort through RCI. Does the resort fee include transportation to and from the airport? If not, how much extra would they charge for such service?
Also, does anyone know the cost of different dining plans? Is there a website that I can find such info?

Thanks!


----------



## timeos2

*It's only the start of what you will spend*



LisaH said:


> I have a pending exchange to a Disney resort through RCI. Does the resort fee include transportation to and from the airport? If not, how much extra would they charge for such service?
> Also, does anyone know the cost of different dining plans? Is there a website that I can find such info?
> 
> Thanks!



It includes NOTHING you wouldn't get anyway if you were an owner or renter. It is already paid for by the owners but you as an exchange guest get charged for it again. You will pay for anything you want such as transportation to/from the resort (off site). Of course on site is free to anyone anyway so you are really being ripped off by this bogus fee. Your first "Welcome" to the wonderful world of money called corporate Disney. Enjoy.


----------



## Eli Mairs

Magical Express is available free from the airport for anyone staying on Disney Property.


Here is a link to the Disney Dining Plan
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=29587642&postcount=3


----------



## LisaH

Thanks! Is the return trip to airport free as well?


----------



## bhrungo

The Magical Express goes both ways, to and from the airport.  Technically it's not free, you are paying the $95.00 resort fee. 

What I like about staying on Disney property, you can purchase any items in the parks and have them sent directly back to your room!  You don't have to carry stuff around all day.  :whoopie:


----------



## Eli Mairs

bhrungo said:


> The Magical Express goes both ways, to and from the airport.  Technically it's not free, you are paying the $95.00 resort fee.
> :



Yes it is free both ways for everyone staying on property at any of the resorts. 
It has nothing to do with the $95.00 fee.


----------



## timeos2

*Whoops. They don't charge for that. A first!*



Eli Mairs said:


> It has nothing to do with the $95.00 fee.



Bingo! The $95 buys you zero.  It is truly a penalty fee. 

(Sorry, I didn't know that the Express service was included with ANY on site stay just like all on site transportation is included free to anyone with even an expired ticket or staying on site. On my first reply I wrongly assumed they charged for the express as they do for everything else. I would never put up again with any of the slow, unreliable tansport services where you feel like cattle - we just rent a car- so none of it has value to us. Using the trams, etc is really just an irritation designed to slow the arrival of crowds and waste your expensive park time.)


----------



## pcgirl54

Lisa
We just got back from VWL yesterday. Note that the Magical Express leaves 3 hours early on your return flight. It was seamless, no lost luggage either way. They hang a doortag on your door the day before with the pick up time. We called WDW to book ME so they can mail the luggage tags to you once you have the flight info.

As a Disney resort guest the use of all the boats,buses and monorail and Magical Express is free as is the parking. Even if the $95 fee is not fair it was worth every penny to stay in a great resort on site. If you want to rent a bike,water sprite or pontoon boat to use hourly there is a fee.

We did not use the dining plan. Bought a few groceries and ate at inexpensive resorts. We ate at Boma at AKL which was nice and different from standard fare. $29 for adult buffet. The cooking smells were just wonderful and the AKL lobby was wonderful.

Kona Cafe at the Polynesian for breakfast for the 4 inch high Tonga Toast drenched in cinnamon sugar and stuffed with bananas was just delicious. Worth the hype I read. Cost is $10.95 Kona Pressed Pot Coffee for two was expensive $8 but DH, the coffee lover ,said it was excellent. The macadamia nut butter pineapple pancakes were good not fabulous but the hit for all 4 adults was the Tonga Toast.

Highly recommend the Earl of Sandwich at Downtown Disney that has hot and cold sandwiches and serves salads for $5.95. Incredible price and the food is good unlike the horrible burgers for $8.00 we ate in the parks.

Mousesavers is another good site for Disney info on the whole. However they stated Hertz was at SOG and for military only in the wording. Anyone can rent at Hertz at Shades of Green not just military and you can book it online. I don't recall if it's listed under Orlando or Lake Buena Vista. They pick you up at your resort and drop you off. It's cheaper than renting at the airport and we used our Hertz points only paying $20 tax for an entire week.

There is National and Alamo at other WDW locations.


----------



## ralphd

LisaH said:


> I have a pending exchange to a Disney resort through RCI. Does the resort fee include transportation to and from the airport? If not, how much extra would they charge for such service?
> Also, does anyone know the cost of different dining plans? Is there a website that I can find such info?
> 
> Thanks!



Disney's Magical Express:

'  http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/resorts/benefits/airport-service/    '

The service is reasonably fast, the baggage is not touched after you check it at your home airport until it is placed in your room. You check it at the resort going home and pick it up at your home airport. You get boarding passes at the resort. The service is free if you stay on property. We have used it twice and would use it again.


----------



## rsackett

ralphd said:


> Disney's Magical Express:
> 
> '  http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/resorts/benefits/airport-service/    '
> 
> The service is reasonably fast, the baggage is not touched after you check it at your home airport until it is placed in your room. You check it at the resort going home and pick it up at your home airport. You get boarding passes at the resort. The service is free if you stay on property. We have used it twice and would use it again.



We have also used it a few times and it worked well.  The one thing I would say is that if you are coming in late taht a carry on with things you need for one night, and ask the Bell desk to hold your luggage till the next day.

Ray


----------



## GadgetRick

bhrungo said:


> What I like about staying on Disney property, you can purchase any items in the parks and have them sent directly back to your room!  You don't have to carry stuff around all day.  :whoopie:



They don't deliver directly to your rooms--haven't done that for years. They will deliver it to the store on your resort. They don't ever call to let you know your packages have arrived any longer. But it does make life easier as you don't have to carry things around all day.


----------



## LisaH

Thanks for all the wonderful info! We have never stayed at any Disney resorts so you guys are a big help.
The Tonga Toast sounds yummy. Will be sure to give it a try.


----------



## bhrungo

Eli Mairs said:


> Yes it is free both ways for everyone staying on property at any of the resorts.
> It has nothing to do with the $95.00 fee.



Not sure why you are saying it is FREE? 

According to my confirmation, the fee *DOES* cover the Magical Express.  Here is what my paperwork confirmation says:

A US *$95.00 Resort Fee *per unit per stay will be billed upon check-in. The *Fee includes shuttle service provided by Disney Magical Express*, Extended Park Visitation hours on select days and transportation throughout Disney Resorts.  Fee *also* covers other services including advance dining reservations, assistance with optional Disney Dining Plan, Tee times and delivery of any purchases made at Disney directly to your resort.


----------



## timeos2

*We haven't found any value yet*



bhrungo said:


> Not sure why you are saying it is FREE?
> 
> According to my confirmation, the fee *DOES* cover the Magical Express.  Here is what my paperwork confirmation says:
> 
> A US *$95.00 Resort Fee *per unit per stay will be billed upon check-in. The *Fee includes shuttle service provided by Disney Magical Express*, Extended Park Visitation hours on select days and transportation throughout Disney Resorts.  Fee *also* covers other services including advance dining reservations, assistance with optional Disney Dining Plan, Tee times and delivery of any purchases made at Disney directly to your resort.



Because everyone gets those things - the fee being unfairly imposed does not impact the ability to get the services. All it effects is your wallet. All it buys you is a worthless receipt for things already paid for by others and included for anyone. Great deal, huh?


----------



## bhrungo

timeos2 said:


> Because everyone gets those things - the fee being unfairly imposed does not impact the ability to get the services. All it effects is your wallet. All it buys you is a worthless receipt for things already paid for by others and included for anyone. Great deal, huh?





:hysterical:


----------



## ralphd

timeos2 said:


> Because everyone gets those things - the fee being unfairly imposed does not impact the ability to get the services. All it effects is your wallet. All it buys you is a worthless receipt for things already paid for by others and included for anyone. Great deal, huh?



Spoken like a true Westgate owner!


----------



## rsackett

timeos2 said:


> Because everyone gets those things - the fee being unfairly imposed does not impact the ability to get the services. All it effects is your wallet. All it buys you is a worthless receipt for things already paid for by others and included for anyone. Great deal, huh?




I agree with John on some level.  The owner of the DVC unit has already paid for those services.  The $95 fee is not given back to the owner of the week as a refund of maint fees for services that they did not use.  To the best of my knowledge, DVC owners at Hilton Head and Vero Beach do not need to pay the $95 fee when they use there non-Orlando point to reserve a unit in Orlando.  It is just a way for Disney to make money off of exchanges.

That said, if I had the chance to exchange into DVC in Orlando would I let the $95 fee stop me, NO WAY!  Other resorts charge traders for things that they do not charge owners for, I do not think that is right, but I do accept it when I trade into those resorts.

Ray


----------



## bhrungo

rsackett said:


> I agree with John on some level.  The owner of the DVC unit has already paid for those services.  The $95 fee is not given back to the owner of the week as a refund of maint fees for services that they did not use.  To the best of my knowledge, DVC owners at Hilton Head and Vero Beach do not need to pay the $95 fee when they use there non-Orlando point to reserve a unit in Orlando.  It is just a way for Disney to make money off of exchanges.
> 
> That said, if I had the chance to exchange into DVC in Orlando would I let the $95 fee stop me, NO WAY!  Other resorts charge traders for things that they do not charge owners for, I do not think that is right, but I do accept it when I trade into those resorts.
> 
> Ray




I agree, I am not letting the $95.00 stop me from staying at the resort.  Can't wait!!!!


----------



## timeos2

*It's your money - use it as you please if you know the facts*



bhrungo said:


> I agree, I am not letting the $95.00 stop me from staying at the resort.  Can't wait!!!!



As long as you realize you are paying your first $95 to Disney coffers for absolutely nothing (don't worry, you'll pay plenty more while you're there!) and are OK with it, go for it! I have better ways to spend $95. You don't pay it if you rent your DVC time from an owner and also save the exchange fee. Usually at a discount below the annual fee besides. Much better way to go if you must visit DVC.


----------



## bhrungo

timeos2 said:


> As long as you realize you are paying your first $95 to Disney coffers for absolutely nothing (don't worry, you'll pay plenty more while you're there!) and are OK with it, go for it! I have better ways to spend $95. You don't pay it if you rent your DVC time from an owner and also save the exchange fee. Usually at a discount below the annual fee besides. Much better way to go if you must visit DVC.



Nope, don't want to rent from an Owner.  Oh, and I am not worried, I know how much money I will be spending...a lot! LOL   

I really don't think it would be a bargain to rent from an Owner (for us, anyway)....I just can't see renting a 2 bedroom at AKV Kidani to be less than what I pay for Worldmark Maint fees, plus exchange, plus the 95 bucks.  We've already got a great deal going on!  But, thank you for your advice!  It might be helpful to others who are paying a lot more.  

But please let me know if any DVC member is renting a 2 bedroom at AKV Kidani- Savanna View for less than $800/week.


----------



## Carl D

While John is likely correct, we are still not 100% certain about it.
There is a chance that DVC does use the $95 fee to offset some of the transportation costs. The members pay the transportation costs through dues. It is just possible (but admittedly not likely) that the dues reflect only the time the member will be staying at DVC, thus the balance must be made up by charging exchangers... Kind of similar to member dues being offset by late fees and such.

So, to say it 100% absolutely, positively does not cover any services, may be incorrect.


----------



## bnoble

It's also possible that Walt really is frozen in cryogenic suspension somehwere, but probably about as likely.

Here's what the $95 gets you that you would not get as a guest or rental client of an owner: the ability to call Member Services' 800 number to arrange for Magical Express, dining, etc.  That's it.

Otherwise, it's charged simply because Disney can get away with it, and people willingly pay it.  I view it this way: It costs me $95 more to get an exchange to a DVC property than it would to get an exchange anywhere offsite.  For me, that's a fair price.  Renting from an owner would be significantly more expensive that that for my particular exchange deposits.

Personally, I'm surprised that the inbound fee hasn't gone up in all these years.  Everything else has.


----------



## rsackett

Carl D said:


> While John is likely correct, we are still not 100% certain about it.
> There is a chance that DVC does use the $95 fee to offset some of the transportation costs. The members pay the transportation costs through dues. It is just possible (but admittedly not likely) that the dues reflect only the time the member will be staying at DVC, thus the balance must be made up by charging exchangers... Kind of similar to member dues being offset by late fees and such.
> 
> So, to say it 100% absolutely, positively does not cover any services, may be incorrect.




No matter how Disney spends the money, it is unjustified.  I can not see how a person on trade costs more that anybody else using the unit.  It is an extra charge that Disney tacks on for no good reason, that some of us choose to pay anyway.

Ray


----------



## Carl D

rsackett said:


> No matter how Disney spends the money, it is unjustified.  I can not see how a person on trade costs more that anybody else using the unit.  It is an extra charge that Disney tacks on for no good reason, that some of us choose to pay anyway.
> 
> Ray


You are missing my point..
I'm saying that the Member may be paying the same fee through dues, but ONLY to the extent they will be using DVC accommodations. DVC may not collect all that is needed for transportation because they know some Members will trade. Now since they can't collect the fee through dues from the exchanger, they will collect the balance in cash.

In other words, DVC Members are also paying the fee, but they are paying it internally through dues. There is actually a line item in the budget for this.


----------



## timeos2

*Still unjustified & already paid*



Carl D said:


> In other words, DVC Members are also paying the fee, but they are paying it internally through dues. There is actually a line item in the budget for this.



Exactly. It is included in the dues & collecting it again is simple greed. There is no justfication for it except DVC wants more & some just pay it. Not worth it & an outrage to many others.


----------



## Carl D

timeos2 said:


> Exactly. It is included in the dues & collecting it again is simple greed. There is no justfication for it except DVC wants more & some just pay it. Not worth it & an outrage to many others.


But just possibly the amount collected through Member fees only cover the percentage of time they stay on property. The balance is made up by charging the fee. That way everyone pays the same amount.

Again, not probable, but it is possible this is what happens.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I will pay the fee, gladly.  We are staying at Animal Kingdom Lodges, 2 bedroom, and the $95 doesn't bother us.  We saw three giraffes out our window yesterday, and our granddaughter was so excited to see them, and the various other animals, including ostriches, and some antelope.  The transportation is awesome, too, and the fitness center is great for stretching my sore foot before we go out to the parks.


----------



## bhrungo

rickandcindy23 said:


> I will pay the fee, gladly.  We are staying at Animal Kingdom Lodges, 2 bedroom, and the $95 doesn't bother us.  We saw three giraffes out our window yesterday, and our granddaughter was so excited to see them, and the various other animals, including ostriches, and some antelope.  The transportation is awesome, too, and the fitness center is great for stretching my sore foot before we go out to the parks.



That is wonderful!  Glad you are having a great time!  We will be there in 5 weeks!  I was wondering how the transportation would be from AKV.  Please write a review when you get back!  Have fun!


----------



## timeos2

*Still not what its for. There is nothing so you can stop looking*



rickandcindy23 said:


> I will pay the fee, gladly.  We are staying at Animal Kingdom Lodges, 2 bedroom, and the $95 doesn't bother us.  We saw three giraffes out our window yesterday, and our granddaughter was so excited to see them, and the various other animals, including ostriches, and some antelope.  The transportation is awesome, too, and the fitness center is great for stretching my sore foot before we go out to the parks.



But since you would get all that as a owner or renter at no charge the $95 isn't the reason you enjoy the features. You are just paying $95 for nothing. That is the point. And it is unfair practice in trading. Always has been and until the most recent change back to RCI they used to prohibit it. But money is king there now too which is why RCI Weeks is a dead program (its all rentals now).


----------



## rickandcindy23

timeos2 said:


> But since you would get all that as a owner or renter at no charge the $95 isn't the reason you enjoy the features. You are just paying $95 for nothing. That is the point. And it is unfair practice in trading. Always has been and until the most recent change back to RCI they used to prohibit it. But money is king there now too which is why RCI Weeks is a dead program (its all rentals now).



Yes, John, I would love to have the $$$ to buy Disney points, but I cannot afford it.  :rofl: So I pay my $95 on top of my exchange and MF's and just consider it when I figure our costs for the trip.  I think it's a bargain.  How many resorts pick you up from the airport, provide to and from transportation to the parks, and provide the service that Disney does?  It's worth it to me.  The $95 used to bother me, but now it just doesn't.   

Seriously, how many Disney points would I have to buy for this trip, in a 2 bedroom at Animal Kingdom Lodges?  At least 250 or so....


----------



## rsackett

rickandcindy23 said:


> ...Seriously, how many Disney points would I have to buy for this trip, in a 2 bedroom at Animal Kingdom Lodges?  At least 250 or so....



Assuming you have a Savnnah View it would cost 295 points for a 2 bedroom in November.  You could rent points at only $10/point that would run you $2950.  Are you saying that you have less than that invested so far? 

Ray

P.S.  Yes I think the $95 fee is bogus, but if DVC still traded in II I would go in a heart beat and pay the $95 fee.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Disney Timeshares -- The Best Of The Best ?*

Well, shux, I suppose I'll need to stay a week at a Disney timeshare some time so I can form a 1st hand opinion. 

As it is now, all our timeshare experience has been in the excellent to superior range.  I would expect the DVC experience to top that handily.  If I ever find otherwise based on vacationing a week at DVC myself, then I will call baloney on the DVC hype.  

Till then, I'm continuing to assume that DVC is the most _el primo_ of all the _el primo_ timeshares, based on reputation alone. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rsackett

Carl D said:


> You are missing my point..
> I'm saying that the Member may be paying the same fee through dues, but ONLY to the extent they will be using DVC accommodations. DVC may not collect all that is needed for transportation because they know some Members will trade. Now since they can't collect the fee through dues from the exchanger, they will collect the balance in cash.
> 
> In other words, DVC Members are also paying the fee, but they are paying it internally through dues. There is actually a line item in the budget for this.



No I did not miss your point.  Do Hilton Head DVC members pay the fee when they use Hilton Head points to resurve in Orlando?  When a DVC member rents their week to some one do they pay the fee?  If you were to trade a week at DVC with a co-worker for a week he owns in Aruba, would he pay the fee.  Why then when a DVC owner trades a week with me through RCI do I pay the fee?  If the "value" of the transportation provided is $95, why would Disney give the same service to somone who stays in a "Value Resort" and pays less than that including the room? 

It is a bougs fee that they charge because people like me will pay it anyway.  Disney is out to make money, and this is another way they can do it.

Ray


----------



## rsackett

AwayWeGo said:


> Well, shux, I suppose I'll need to stay a week at a Disney timeshare some time so I can form a 1st hand opinion.
> 
> As it is now, all our timeshare experience has been in the excellent to superior range.  I would expect the DVC experience to top that handily.  If I ever find otherwise based on vacationing a week at DVC myself, then I will call baloney on the DVC hype.
> 
> Till then, I'm continuing to assume that DVC is the most _el primo_ of all the _el primo_ timeshares, based on reputation alone.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​




Disney Timeshares are not the best timeshare I have stayed in, by far.  However they are the best (most convenient) time share I have stayed at on Disney property.  If my family did not enjoy Disney so much, I would not stay there.  I would never go there just for the room! The rooms are small, not very fancy.  Fridge and kitchen in general is cramped.  But if you want to do a "DISNEY" vacation they are hard to beat.

Ray


----------



## GadgetRick

rsackett said:


> Disney Timeshares are not the best timeshare I have stayed in, by far.  However they are the best (most convenient) time share I have stayed at on Disney property.  If my family did not enjoy Disney so much, I would not stay there.  I would never go there just for the room! The rooms are small, not very fancy.  Fridge and kitchen in general is cramped.  But if you want to do a "DISNEY" vacation they are hard to beat.
> 
> Ray


Exactly. There are many much nicer TSes out there. You're paying for the name and the convenience when you stay there. Not always a bad thing.


----------



## Carl D

GadgetRick said:


> Exactly. There are many much nicer TSes out there. You're paying for the name and the convenience when you stay there. Not always a bad thing.


I think you may change your mind if you stay in a Kidani Village grand villa.
That is hard to beat. Not sure words can really do it justice.


----------



## Carl D

rsackett said:


> No I did not miss your point.  Do Hilton Head DVC members pay the fee when they use Hilton Head points to resurve in Orlando?  When a DVC member rents their week to some one do they pay the fee?  If you were to trade a week at DVC with a co-worker for a week he owns in Aruba, would he pay the fee.  Why then when a DVC owner trades a week with me through RCI do I pay the fee?  If the "value" of the transportation provided is $95, why would Disney give the same service to somone who stays in a "Value Resort" and pays less than that including the room?
> 
> It is a bougs fee that they charge because people like me will pay it anyway.  Disney is out to make money, and this is another way they can do it.
> 
> Ray


Of course it wouldn't be an exact number as nobody could really predict what would be needed.
That said, as I've said multiple times in this thread, I don't think this is likely.


----------



## JonathanIT

timeos2 said:


> You don't pay it if you rent your DVC time from an owner and also save the exchange fee. Usually at a discount below the annual fee besides. Much better way to go if you must visit DVC.


I don't see how renting from an owner is a better deal when I can book a two bedroom through RCI for 4,800 HGVC points and $259 ($164 + $95).

My annual MF&T for 4,800 points is a little over $513.  Are you telling me that there is a DVC owner anywhere that will rent a two-bedroom at BCV for 7 nights to me for $772.00?!  Wait, make that $677, because you are so adamant that I will "save" the $95 fee!  Puhleeze, any DVC member would be insulted if I offered that amount for a week in a two bedroom, and I dare any DVC member here to disagree (and send me a rental agreement! lol).  I believe everyone loves to claim their points are worth about $10/pt on the rental market.

Get real, including the booking fee AND the $95 resort fee, there is still a huge amount of savings gained by booking through RCI.

I don't know when the last time was that you stayed in a regular hotel resort, but "resort fees" are an industry standard now. Nobody likes them, but it is what it is.  In fact, I am appreciative of the fact that Disney doesn't charge by the day, as most resorts do.  At $13.57/day, it is a downright bargain compared to most resort fees I've paid ($25-35/day is not unusual).

I find your obsession with this $95 fee really strange.  I would hate to ask you what you think about airline baggage fees.  lol


----------



## timeos2

*It isn't justified so it should exist.*



JonathanIT said:


> I find your obsession with this $95 fee really strange.  I would hate to ask you what you think about airline baggage fees.  lol



I have never paid an airline baggage fee - never will! :rofl: 

I simply hate companies who take advantage of people simply because they can. The $95 fee is the ultimate in "because we can" charges.  I fought it with RCI in 1997 (and at that time they backed me - it was refunded!), with II through those down years and now that RCI has caved in I'll fight it with them again. And any DVC member that checks into any non-DVC resort as an exchange guest should expect to see a phantom $95 "welcome fee" on the bill. Fair is fair!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Timeshare Exchange Guests Are Not 2nd Class Citz.*




JonathanIT said:


> Get real, including the booking fee AND the $95 resort fee, there is still a huge amount of savings gained by booking through RCI.
> 
> I don't know when the last time was that you stayed in a regular hotel resort, but "resort fees" are an industry standard now. Nobody likes them, but it is what it is.  In fact, I am appreciative of the fact that Disney doesn't charge by the day, as most resorts do.  At $13.57/day, it is a downright bargain compared to most resort fees I've paid ($25-35/day is not unusual).


Two separate gripes combine to make DVC's application of the fee unacceptable.  

In the 1st place, sure, $95 won't break the bank for anybody who can afford to take a resort vacation, but it's not just pocket change.  And in the world of timeshare accommodations, it is not (yet) an industry standard.  With so many timeshares run by owner-controlled homeowner associations, we can expect that such shenanigans will not become standard any time soon.  DVC is all by itself in treating exchange guests so shabbily -- & the insult of getting treated that way is almost as bad as having to fork over the money.

In the 2nd place is the hair-tearing unfairness & nonsensical absurdity of making exchange guests pay for "services" that the timeshare owner _already paid for._  That's right -- whatever "services" the fee is claimed to cover were *. . .* 
Already.  
Paid.  
For.​
If the DVC suits had any sense of class, they would be too embarrassed to try to nick timeshare exchange guests for that double payment of an expense already included in the annual fees charged to the timeshare owner.  It's not like the $95 is refunded to the owner who previously paid it after some exchange guest comes along & pays it again.  DVC is getting paid double, period.  The suits over at WestGate might not see anything wrong with charging double, but Disney's reputation (until recently, anyway) was better than that. 

Sticking it to exchange guests but not to owners & not to renters cannot be justified by any need to cover costs.  Those costs are *. . .* 
Already. 
Paid. 
For.​
Annual fees paid by owners cover everything that it costs DVC to provide a week's worth of use at the owner's unit.  _Everything_ -- as in all the stuff & all the services.  As in whatever supposedly is covered by the unjustifiable $95 resort fee charged to exchange guests only. 

According to _Timeshare 101,_ timeshare exchange means everything I get when I check in at my deeded (or RTU) timeshare that I pay for is available either (a) for my use when I show up & check in, or (b) for the use of whoever shows up in my place via RCI or I-I exchange.  

_Exchange_ -- get it ?

Timeshare exchange guests are not some kind of 2nd class citz. who can be consigned to the crummy units & slapped with unjust charges for services the timeshare owners already paid for.  Timeshare exchange guests are the surrogates of the owners.  Dumping on exchange guests is tantamount to dumping on owners.  Disparate treatment, including charging unjustifiable nuisance fees, not only disses the exchange guests, it also disses the owners -- bigtime. 

If you rent my timeshare from me, the same red carpet that would be rolled out for me should be unrolled for you.  Ditto both ways if I bank my timeshare for exchange -- both ways in that the anonymous exchange guests get the red carpet rolled out for them at my timeshare & I have the other people's timeshare red carpet unrolled for me when I show up & check in at theirs.  

The $95 fee is a significant piece of money.  Charging the fee to exchange guests only flies in the face of the _Timeshare Exchange_ concept.    Collecting the fee is charging double for so-called "services" that are *. . . *

_*ALREADY PAID FOR.*_​
Understanding that is not Rocket Surgery.  

Sheesh. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## GadgetRick

AwayWeGo said:


> Two separate gripes combine to make DVC's application of the fee unacceptable.
> 
> In the 1st place, sure, $95 won't break the bank for anybody who can afford to take a resort vacation, but it's not just pocket change.  And in the world of timeshare accommodations, it is not (yet) an industry standard.  With so many timeshares run by owner-controlled homeowner associations, we can expect that such shenanigans will not become standard any time soon.  DVC is all by itself in treating exchange guests so shabbily -- & the insult of getting treated that way is almost as bad as having to fork over the money.
> 
> In the 2nd place is the hair-tearing unfairness & nonsensical absurdity of making exchange guests pay for "services" that the timeshare owner _already paid for._  That's right -- whatever "services" the fee is claimed to cover were *. . .*
> Already.
> Paid.
> For.​
> If the DVC suits had any sense of class, they would be too embarrassed to try to nick timeshare exchange guests for that double payment of an expense already included in the annual fees charged to the timeshare owner.  It's not like the $95 is refunded to the owner who previously paid it after some exchange guest comes along & pays it again.  DVC is getting paid double.  The suits over at WestGate might not see anything wrong with charging double, but Disney's reputation (until recently, anyway) was better than that.
> 
> Sticking it to exchange guests but not to owners & not to renters cannot be justified by any need to cover costs.  Those costs are *. . .*
> Already.
> Paid.
> For.​
> Annual fees paid by owners cover everything that it costs DVC to provide a week's worth of use at the owner's unit.  _Everything_ -- as in all the stuff & all the services.  As in whatever supposedly is covered by the unjustifiable $95 resort fee charged to exchange guests only.
> 
> According to _Timeshare 101,_ timeshare exchange means everything I get when I check in at my deeded (or RTU) timeshare that I pay for is available either (a) for my use when I show up & check in, or (b) for the use of whoever shows up in my place via RCI or I-I exchange.
> 
> _Exchange_ -- get it ?
> 
> Timeshare exchange guests are not some kind of 2nd class citz. who can be consigned to the crummy units & slapped with unjust charges for services the timeshare owners already paid for.  Timeshare exchange guests are the surrogates of the owners.  Dumping on exchange guests is tantamount to dumping on owners.  Disparate treatment, including charging unjustifiable nuisance fees, not only disses the exchange guests, it also disses the owners -- bigtime.
> 
> If you rent my timeshare from me, the same red carpet that would be rolled out for me should be unrolled for you.  Ditto both ways if I bank my timeshare for exchange -- both ways in that the anonymous exchange guests get the red carpet rolled out for them at my timeshare & I have the other people's timeshare red carpet unrolled for me when I show up & check in at theirs.
> 
> The $95 fee is a significant piece of money.  Charging the fee to exchange guests only flies in the face of the _Timeshare Exchange_ concept.    Collecting the fee is charging double for so-called "services" that are *. . . *
> 
> _*ALREADY PAID FOR.*_​
> Understanding that is not Rocket Surgery.
> 
> Sheesh.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Extremely well-said.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Thanks.*




GadgetRick said:


> Extremely well-said.


I try. 

Nice of you to say. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Carl D

How about this--
The fee is charged to Members & exchangers, but it's waived for Members as a perk for being a Member.

Is that too much of a stretch?


----------



## rsackett

Carl D said:


> How about this--
> The fee is charged to Members & exchangers, but it's waived for Members as a perk for being a Member.
> 
> Is that too much of a stretch?




Yes.

How about, the fee is charged to everyone, and waived to everyone (owners, renters, private traders, Disney direct renters ...), except RCI exchangers. No wait I guess that that would be a silly way of trying to justify Disney's UNJUSTABLE fee!

Come on Carl, I know you like Disney, heck I like to go to Disney.  But there is no logical reason for the $95 fee!


Ray


----------



## littlestar

Are there any other timeshares where they provide transportation to and from the airport and transportation to attractions? I can't think of any others off the top of my head. 

I know that Disney's Hilton Head and Vero Beach don't get charged the fee when you exchange into those. Of course, those don't have the transportation either. 

I know back when DVC was with II, it was a whole lot cheaper to trade in (even with the $95 fee) then it was to pay dues on the DVC points for the equivalent exchange. Of course, if you were trading a top end Hawaii timeshare, it might not have been.

I figure they charge it because they can.


----------



## Carl D

rsackett said:


> Yes.
> 
> How about, the fee is charged to everyone, and waived to everyone (owners, renters, private traders, Disney direct renters ...), except RCI exchangers. No wait I guess that that would be a silly way of trying to justify Disney's UNJUSTABLE fee!
> 
> Come on Carl, I know you like Disney, heck I like to go to Disney.  But there is no logical reason for the $95 fee!
> 
> 
> Ray


I really don't have a good answer as to why they charge the fee, including greed. 

If greed was the reason, they would charge the fee for all the DVC resorts, not just the ones on WDW property. They would call the fee something else, and use it as an excuse to collect it for Hilton Head, Vero Beach, and Grand Californian. But they don't.

Further more, it can't be due to expenses associated with exchanging since off property DVCs are not charged.

It's a mystery to me.


----------



## dvc_john

For a little balance, Marriott must be 'greedy' also!

Marriott's Beachplace Towers: $14/day parking fee for exchangers, free for owners.

Marriott's Manor Club: free golf for owners, not free for exchangers.


----------



## timeos2

*They lead the pack in unfair fees*



dvc_john said:


> For a little balance, Marriott must be 'greedy' also!
> 
> Marriott's Beachplace Towers: $14/day parking fee for exchangers, free for owners.
> 
> Marriott's Manor Club: free golf for owners, not free for exchangers.



If any resort does it it is unfair. DVC led the pack (and deserves to be called on it). At least with parking or golf you are actually getting something for the $$ - AND it is NOT required (don't park there or play golf there and you don't pay. You cannot avoid the $95 exchange penalty no matter what you do as a second class exchange guest at DVC.


----------



## dvc_john

timeos2 said:


> At least with parking or golf you are actually getting something for the $$ - AND it is NOT required (don't park there or play golf there and you don't pay.



And of course, you don't get anything for the $95 fee (except of course free transportation to/from the airport, free parking at the parks, free transportation to/from the resorts, extra hours at the parks)

The $95 fee is NOT required either - simply exchange into a Marriott or Hilton and you avoid the fee. (Of course, then you'll pay for parking, transportation, etc.).

I don't understand why someone who hates DVC so much, just doesn't simply avoid it!


----------



## timeos2

*It's not a trip its a costly chore! No thanks!*



dvc_john said:


> And of course, you don't get anything for the $95 fee (except of course free transportation to/from the airport, free parking at the parks, free transportation to/from the resorts, extra hours at the parks)



And the renter or owner who doesn't pay the fee doesn't get those things? Of course not. Because they are INCLUDED in the annual fees paid for by the owner whom the exchange guest is sitting in the shoes of. It is a double fee, unjustified as has been clearly stated here over and over again even by Carl D. No one has any explanation for it except that they can so they do and it benefits no one except Disney. Go figure. 



dvc_john said:


> The $95 fee is NOT required either - simply exchange into a Marriott or Hilton and you avoid the fee. (Of course, then you'll pay for parking, transportation, etc.).
> 
> I don't understand why someone who hates DVC so much, just doesn't simply avoid it!



I do! Not only the fee but the whole Disney system if at all possible (I have to admit if we can get in free - more common than you might think - we will do it.  But even then I find it to be a frustrating, underwhelming experience that is a shadow of what it once was).  And I urge others to avoid it as well as they will find better accommodations, lower costs and far less frustration (transportation delays, crowds, overpriced trinkets and barely edible food, unwarranted fees for nothing, etc) outside of Disney property. A much better value and a more relaxing trip in most cases. Why pay to suffer? Go enjoy the theme for free and stay where the value is. Off site.


----------



## Redrosesix

I seem to be the only one who has paid OOP to stay at resorts in Orlando -- so I'm going to give you a completely different theory.  I'm pretty sure all of the WDW resorts charge a resort fee, even for room only reservations.  Not surprising, since the icky flea bag motel that we almost stayed in when my daughter's team did a trip to Orlando also charges a resort fee.  If this fee isn't included in the DVC MF's (I don't own there yet, so I don't know) then the fee is waived for them. We don't have fees on any services like this where I live, but I've seen them on just about everything in Orlando.

IMO, it's a "because they can" fee, just like the rental car companies charge you a fee for being at the airport because they can.  As for ME, everybody who stays in WDW really is paying for it but some people choose not to use it.  The rest of the WDW transportation system is free to anybody who wants to use it whether you have a park ticket or not -- it's just that it only goes to places in WDW, so I'd assume you're only going to be taking their buses if you're going to a park or are eating at a resort.  But if you're staying off-site, you have to pay to park somewhere -- parking at DTD for the day is apparently no longer an option.

As for whether WDW resorts are the cream of the crop, I'd say no.  The upkeep everywhere in WDW is excellent, the theming is great, but yes the rooms are smaller and more expensive than they need to be.  But for us it is part of the WDW experience. AKV is in a class by itself, though, since there are few resorts anywhere where animal lovers can be surrounded by a Savannah.  Then again, I'm also the type of person who would pay extra to have real whipped cream on my hot chocolate.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Enterprise & Colonel Clunker & Wrent-A-Reck & Vinnie's Rent-A-Car, Etc.*




Redrosesix said:


> IMO, it's a "because they can" fee, just like the rental car companies charge you a fee for being at the airport because they can.


It costs the car rental companies more for on-site airport facilities (rental counters in the airport lobby, dedicated parking spaces in airport lots & garages) because the airport authority charges plenty for those privileges.  It's not unreasonable for the rental car companies to pass those costs on to customers who are willing to pay for the added convenience. 

Off-site car rental companies charge less because they can.  

Customers have to decide whether saving time is worth more than saving money.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dvc_john

I was simply pointing out that you are making excuses for Marriott ('At least with parking or golf you are actually getting something for the $$ '). Aren't the Marriott owners already paying for that parking/golf?



timeos2 said:


> I do! Not only the fee but the whole Disney system if at all possible (I have to admit if we can get in free - more common than you might think - we will do it.  But even then I find it to be a frustrating, underwhelming experience that is a shadow of what it once was).



'If at all possible'???  Trust me - it's entirely possible to avoid Disney/DVC. Millions of people do it!
Why in the world would you stay there and have a frustrating, underwhelming experience, even if it's free. I would never stay anywhere, even if for free, where I was guaranteed to have a miserable time!! I'm sure you'd be happier at 'Wastegate'!


----------



## klynn

Redrosesix said:


> I seem to be the only one who has paid OOP to stay at resorts in Orlando -- so I'm going to give you a completely different theory. I'm pretty sure all of the WDW resorts charge a resort fee, even for room only reservations....


 
I just had a room only reservation at AKL 6 weeks ago.  I was not charged a resort fee.


----------



## luvsvacation22

Carl D said:


> I think you may change your mind if you stay in a Kidani Village grand villa.
> That is hard to beat. Not sure words can really do it justice.



Or in a Grand Villa at The Villas Grand Californian in Disneyland.


----------



## Carl D

luvsvacation22 said:


> Or in a Grand Villa at The Villas Grand Californian in Disneyland.


Soooo true!!!


----------



## elaine

*WDW does not charge a resort fee*

You can book a room only reservation and it includes free Magic Express--however, I am sure that they have added the cost of ME into the room charge--it is just not separately broken out.  
I am a DVC member and am trading in via RCI and am paying the $95 fee--we are not using ME and we are not making any dining reservations--so that $95 is total gravy for them---OK by me b/c my trade for Spring break week is a much better "deal" for me than if I had to use DVC points for that week-----dollar for dollar in maintenance fees, acqusition costs, etc., I got a 1 BR for the week vs. only a studio for 6 days using DVC points. Elaine


----------



## JonathanIT

elaine said:


> I am a DVC member and am trading in via RCI and am paying the $95 fee--we are not using ME and we are not making any dining reservations--so that $95 is total gravy for them---OK by me b/c my trade for Spring break week is a much better "deal" for me than if I had to use DVC points for that week-----dollar for dollar in maintenance fees, acqusition costs, etc., I got a 1 BR for the week vs. only a studio for 6 days using DVC points. Elaine


Exactly.  Exchanging through RCI is just too good a deal for exchangers, and Disney saw that immediately.  Even compared to DVC owners who book direct it's a better deal, and they like to brag that owners save 70% on Disney vacations.  Forget about the comparison to cash customers!

I almost bought DVC before they rejoined RCI.  I love my HGVC, but I also wanted occasional trips to WDW on property, and I was willing to pay the price of DVC to get it.  But with ability to book my HGVC points for Disney now, I am elated.  I don't have to buy DVC, and I can still get my trips to Disney, for less than if I had to buy.

The only drawback for exchangers is the limited availability, which doesn't seem to be such a problem right now with the drop in attendance at WDW.  Also the requirement to stay a full 7 nights, but that is not a problem for me because I have HGVC for shorter stays.

So, you can scream and complain as much as you want; you don't have to pay the $95, just don't go!  There are plenty of people like me who will happily pay the fee, because we are saving so much money overall.

Sure, in theory you can say that you are "paying for something twice" but that is just semantics.  It's just a poor choice of wording to explain a fee that you are really paying "for the privilege of Disney Magic".    And that's what I'm paying for, because it's a product and service that I desire.

If it's not something you want, you don't have to go and you don't have to pay.  But don't scream and rant that nobody should be paying the fee or going to Disney, because well, that just ain't gonna happen.

But for the record, I don't stay with Disney every trip.  I own HGVC and love staying there.  But for the few trips I want a little extra magic, I am more than willing to cough up $95!


----------



## CouchTater

My first experiencing trading in is that you are treated as an unwanted outsider and are entitled to nothing. I leave in 4 days and received no Magical Express tags, no confirmation, am unable to do online check in nor am I able to receive the Photopass discount nor anything else that owners receive.And am charged $95 for all these "benefits". I have spent hours on the phone trying to straighten out reservation problems and DVC blames RCI and vice versa. I have always stayed off site with no problems but jumped at the chance to see what the DVC has to offer and they can keep it. I am not impressed!


----------



## littlestar

CouchTater said:


> My first experiencing trading in is that you are treated as an unwanted outsider and are entitled to nothing. I leave in 4 days and received no Magical Express tags, no confirmation, am unable to do online check in nor am I able to receive the Photopass discount nor anything else that owners receive.And am charged $95 for all these "benefits". I have spent hours on the phone trying to straighten out reservation problems and DVC blames RCI and vice versa. I have always stayed off site with no problems but jumped at the chance to see what the DVC has to offer and they can keep it. I am not impressed!



Sorry to hear it hasn't gone smoothly. I've heard the confirmations from RCI don't have the information they need to get in touch with DVC Member Services or you just don't get a confirmation. And since you have to set Magical Express and the dining plan up in advance, that's BAD. 

Even though I own DVC points, I used to trade in when they traded through II - it always went very smoothly for me back then. Too bad it's not that way with RCI. So sorry to hear that.


----------



## bnoble

littlestar said:


> I've heard the confirmations from RCI don't have the information they need to get in touch with DVC Member Services or you just don't get a confirmation.


The RCI confirmation does include the Member Services phone number, and also instructions to the effect that you must call to set up Magical Express in advance.  

It doesn't include the DVC reservation number (as the old II confirmations did) but it's a simple matter to call Member Services to get it---they should have record of an exchange within at most a week or ten days after it is confirmed, as I believe RCI reports exchanges to DVC on a weekly basis.   Once you have that number, you *can* check in online even without being a member, though it's not obvious how to do it.  For future exchanges, you can use this URL:

http://www.mydisneyreservation.com/dvc/

Your DVC reservation number is also required if you wish to use the 180+10 perk for making dining reservations on line.  It is twelve digits.

The Photopass discount is not an exchanger issue---apparenly, Members booking on points have been having the same problem.  Resolving it requires a call to the Photopass Cast, which hasn't been very consistent in their handling of the problem.  In fact, I just read today that Member Services is now running interference with Photopass, because the latter can't get its act together.  Apparently, you can also build an itinerary on the WDW planning tool to generate the discount offer in email:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2330309

I don't believe DVC ever sent confirmation letters to II exchangers---at least I never got one.  I doubt there will be any for RCI exchangers either.  If you've called in advance to set up ME, then it's in Disney's hands whether you get the luggage tags or not, not RCI's.  I've always gotten them with II exchanges in the past, but my first RCI exchange isn't until next summer, so it will be interesting to see if they arrive or not.

As for RCI confirmations---I get all of mine through email, usually within a short time after the exchange is "final" after close of business the day after it is confirmed.  I get the sense it is automated, and I much prefer it to the old through-the-mail mechanism.


----------



## klynn

CouchTater said:


> My first experiencing trading in is that you are treated as an unwanted outsider and are entitled to nothing. I leave in 4 days and received no Magical Express tags, no confirmation, am unable to do online check in nor am I able to receive the Photopass discount nor anything else that owners receive.And am charged $95 for all these "benefits". I have spent hours on the phone trying to straighten out reservation problems and DVC blames RCI and vice versa. I have always stayed off site with no problems but jumped at the chance to see what the DVC has to offer and they can keep it. I am not impressed!


 
How long ago did you call DVC Member Services to set up the Magical Express?  Even if you haven't received the yellow luggage tags, you can still ride the DME and have your luggage sent to your resort.  When you check in at the DME desk at the airport just give them your baggage claim tags from the airlines and they will pull your baggage for you and have it sent to your resort.  I have done several exhchanges with RCI into DVC and never had a problem getting through to DVC Member Services.  They are the ones you call, not RCI.  Be sure when you call them, you ask them for your reservation number as it is a different number than what you get from RCI.  I use them to set up the DME and all my dining reservations and also room location requests.  Hope this helps.


----------



## littlestar

[QUOTE

I don't believe DVC ever sent confirmation letters to II exchangers---at least I never got one.[  /QUOTE]

No, I was referring to the fact that II always sent the confirmations really fast - I always got mine through e-mail. 

Too bad RCI doesn't have the DVC reservation number. That would definitely probably cause some confusion.


----------



## bnoble

Sorry, that bit really should have quoted CouchTater, who never got a confirmation from DVC---it was in response to that post, not yours.

I can't remember when I started getting RCI confirmations via email---probably in the last year or maybe two.  It's a lot simpler this way.


----------



## timeos2

*The second class is true*



CouchTater said:


> My first experiencing trading in is that you are treated as an unwanted outsider and are entitled to nothing. I leave in 4 days and received no Magical Express tags, no confirmation, am unable to do online check in nor am I able to receive the Photopass discount nor anything else that owners receive.And am charged $95 for all these "benefits". I have spent hours on the phone trying to straighten out reservation problems and DVC blames RCI and vice versa. I have always stayed off site with no problems but jumped at the chance to see what the DVC has to offer and they can keep it. I am not impressed!



That's one reason I tell everyone to try it once. In most cases they are likely to discover, like you, that not only aren't they missing anything but taking a big step backwards in many areas and PAYING extra to get it! It is a rarity that people find they need or want to be immersed in Disney 24 hr/ day - it usually gets really old really quick! As we have established the $95 buys you nothing (but adds to the DVC bottom line. Thank you for your contribution!)


----------



## logan115

timeos2 said:


> That's one reason I tell everyone to try it once. In most cases they are likely to discover, like you, that not only aren't they missing anything but taking a big step backwards in many areas and PAYING extra to get it! It is a rarity that people find they need or want to be immersed in Disney 24 hr/ day - it usually gets really old really quick! As we have established the $95 buys you nothing (but adds to the DVC bottom line. Thank you for your contribution!)



I agree that it's not for everyone, and also don't dispute that you can get better accomodations for less staying off-site (I can't dispute it because I'd be wrong :rofl: ).  There are also some off-site locations that are even closer to some of the parks than the on-site DVC resorts.  BUT - for some (such as myself) that do want the perks of staying on-site and the 24/7 immersion it is worth it.

If you're not sure about DVC, rent points and try it out before buying your contract (resale of course).  Yes, I've "inhaled" the pixie dust and love staying on-site, and am very happy with our DVC purchase.

I can't speak to how anyone is treated when they trade in, but it is disappointing to here that those that are aren't getting everything they should.

Chris


----------



## itradehilton

We were quite happy to get the DVC reservations and agree that DVC is just making profit by charging the $95  but for us we felt the trade using less points than it costs to book a HGVC room was worth the money. When a HGVC 2bdr costs 7000 point and a DVC cost 4800 it means I can get more vacations from my points.


----------



## Aussiedog

bnoble said:


> The RCI confirmation does include the Member Services phone number, and also instructions to the effect that you must call to set up Magical Express in advance.
> 
> It doesn't include the DVC reservation number (as the old II confirmations did) but it's a simple matter to call Member Services to get it---they should have record of an exchange within at most a week or ten days after it is confirmed, as I believe RCI reports exchanges to DVC on a weekly basis.   Once you have that number, you *can* check in online even without being a member, though it's not obvious how to do it.




Not so simple at all.  I am going through this now.  After an hour on the phone with several people at DVC and back and forth with RCI I found that you can't get your reservation number and take care of things like the dining plan far in advance because RCI says that they now hold the reservation information and don't transmit it to DVC until 48 hours or so before check-in.  The reason I was given is that they don't want to have to keep calling DVC with changes.  So by RCI waiting until the last minute we will have to wait to get our actual DVC reservation number and will then have to scramble to complete our arrangements.:annoyed: 

So....I have an RCI confirmation but no DVC reservation number.  Bummer.

Ann


----------



## JonathanIT

timeos2 said:


> It is a rarity that people find they need or want to be immersed in Disney 24 hr/ day - it usually gets really old really quick!


Yes, I admit this may be true for most... but as a true Disney fanatic it never gets old for me!  I hold Annual Passports for both Disneyland Resort, Walt Disney World and in addition had them last year for Disneyland Paris and Disneyland Hong Kong.  I just spent 10 days earlier this month at the Disneyland Tokyo Resort.  I make about six trips to Orlando a year to visit the parks, and when I'm home (not much) you can usually find me in Anaheim most weekends.

Yes I love Disney and visit them often, but I also travel to a whole lot of other places.  I just can't justify the purchase of DVC for what would probably only be one stay per year or less on DVC property.  I have grown to love HGVC properties in Orlando, and I actually prefer to stay off property most visits.

Most of my friends (also Disney geeks like me) own DVC and can't figure out why I'm not an owner... but I feel lucky that I found HGVC before I bought into DVC.  With access to DVC through RCI I now no longer need to buy, and whatever is spent on fees I have more than made up for with my savings from not purchasing!  And that includes the $95 resort fee, so that's why you won't hear much compaining from me. 

For those that don't like the fee, the solution is simple: don't stay there.  

There is probably no other place on earth with more options for TS exchanges!


----------



## klynn

Aussiedog said:


> Not so simple at all. I am going through this now. After an hour on the phone with several people at DVC and back and forth with RCI I found that you can't get your reservation number and take care of things like the dining plan far in advance because RCI says that they now hold the reservation information and don't transmit it to DVC until 48 hours or so before check-in. The reason I was given is that they don't want to have to keep calling DVC with changes. So by RCI waiting until the last minute we will have to wait to get our actual DVC reservation number and will then have to scramble to complete our arrangements.:annoyed:
> 
> So....I have an RCI confirmation but no DVC reservation number. Bummer.
> 
> Ann


 
That doesn't sound right.  I currently have 2 RCI exchanges into DVC for May 2010.  I have had one since July and the other since October.  I called DVC and got my reservation numbers for each one right away.  I also made all my dining reservations through DVC Member Services a few weeks ago.


----------



## bnoble

Likewise---I made one several weeks ago, and got my DVC reservation number shortly thereafter.  Call DVC on Friday (they may be closed tomorrow) and ask for the RCI desk, and see if you get a different answer.


----------



## itradehilton

When I called the DVC phone number and it took a few minutes to figure out that I needed to talk to the RCI desk within the Disney system. After that it was a breeze. I got both reservation numbers and verified online at the disney dinning reservations website to make sure they were in the system. It all was very smooth.


----------



## Aussiedog

Thanks for the insight - I will try again, starting back at DVC.  

So frustrating though to be told something completely different by both RCI and DVC. 

Ann


----------



## klynn

Aussiedog said:


> Thanks for the insight - I will try again, starting back at DVC.
> 
> So frustrating though to be told something completely different by both RCI and DVC.
> 
> Ann


 
When DVC answers they will ask for your member number.  Just tell them you are not a DVC member, but your are exchanging INTO DVC through RCI.  They will transfer you to the DVC person(s) that handle incoming RCI exchanges.  Once transfered, that person will ask what resort you will be staying at, the arrival date, and your last name.  They look up your reservation that way.  Be sure to ask for your DVC reservation number so you have it in case you need to call back for anything such as DME. ADRs, room location request, etc.


----------



## JonathanIT

klynn said:


> When DVC answers they will ask for your member number.  Just tell them you are not a DVC member, but your are exchanging INTO DVC through RCI.  They will transfer you to the DVC person(s) that handle incoming RCI exchanges.  Once transfered, that person will ask what resort you will be staying at, the arrival date, and your last name.  They look up your reservation that way.  Be sure to ask for your DVC reservation number so you have it in case you need to call back for anything such as DME. ADRs, room location request, etc.


Thanks for the simple explanation of the process... I think I will call soon and get my reservation number for my stay next June.

Also, several people have mentioned wanting the number for ADR's.  I don't think you really need the number to making dining reservations... I'm pretty sure anyone can make them in advance whether staying on property or not.


----------



## klynn

JonathanIT said:


> Thanks for the simple explanation of the process... I think I will call soon and get my reservation number for my stay next June.
> 
> Also, several people have mentioned wanting the number for ADR's. I don't think you really need the number to making dining reservations... I'm pretty sure anyone can make them in advance whether staying on property or not.


 
Anyone can make ADRs 180 days before the day they want to dine.  However, people staying on Disney property can make ADRs 180 days before the first day of their stay PLUS the next 10 days.  You would need your reservation number for this so they can verify that you will be a resort guest and allow you to book the extra 10 days before non-resort guests.


----------



## JonathanIT

klynn said:


> Anyone can make ADRs 180 days before the day they want to dine.  However, people staying on Disney property can make ADRs 180 days before the first day of their stay *PLUS the next 10 days*.  You would need your reservation number for this so they can verify that you will be a resort guest and allow you to book the extra 10 days before non-resort guests.


Wow, I wasn't aware of this... so you mean really, as another way to put it, *190 days* before check-in?


----------



## JonathanIT

Oh, wow.

I just counted and it looks like from my check-in date of June 4, 2010...  190 days before is... TOMORROW!!


----------



## klynn

JonathanIT said:


> Oh, wow.
> 
> I just counted and it looks like from my check-in date of June 4, 2010... 190 days before is... TOMORROW!!


 
Actually since your check-in is June 4th, your 180-day mark will be Dec. 6.  So on Dec. 6 you can make ADRs for June 4th PLUS 10 days.  Hope that helps.


----------



## JonathanIT

klynn said:


> Actually since your check-in is June 4th, your 180-day mark will be Dec. 6.  So on Dec. 6 you can make ADRs for June 4th PLUS 10 days.  Hope that helps.


Ahhh, I get it now.  Yes, thank you!


----------



## Aussiedog

klynn said:


> When DVC answers they will ask for your member number.  Just tell them you are not a DVC member, but your are exchanging INTO DVC through RCI.  They will transfer you to the DVC person(s) that handle incoming RCI exchanges.  Once transfered, that person will ask what resort you will be staying at, the arrival date, and your last name.  They look up your reservation that way.  Be sure to ask for your DVC reservation number so you have it in case you need to call back for anything such as DME. ADRs, room location request, etc.



Worked perfectly!

Ann


----------



## spiceycat

glad you got your problem solved.

love DVC - BLT is my new favorite and to me worth every penny.

so sorry that you still have problems with DVC. but since I HATE wastegate -= finally got rid of it.

now like Cypress Pointe - did not love it like DVC - it is a nice place.

some of us like to walk to the MK, Epcot and Studios - maybe you don't.

BLT - MK (monrail to Epcot)
BWV - Studio
BCV - Epcot

at least dvc does not cancel member exchanges - Westgate certainly did. Also the fees I pay for DVC are worth it - Wastegate NEVER

any timeshare that rents their villa for $29 a night to the general public and charges their members $749 a year - is just not fair.

DVC will never do that.


some of us love DVC as much as you love CP.


----------



## zcrider

*DVC/RCI and $95 fee*

  I just got an exchange into Disney thru RCI and and the process was a TOTAL pain!  Both RCI and WDW always telling me it was the other one that I needed to talk to.  FINALLY I got one WDW rep that took the time to call RCI and verify the reservation and put it into the Disney system!  Like others posted............I was not getting a Disney 12 digit reservation # from RCI until right before check in other wise!!!!!  I needed to reserve an excessable room for my MIL and could not request that until Disney had my name on the reservation.  To anyone else experiencing this in the future call: 1-800-800-9800 in the automated system pick 1 then 4 then 1 and you will get to the right DVC/RCI person.  I called everyday for a week always just getting a Disney employee saying it is not in our system yet.....sorry.  Until finally one good Disney employee called RCI verified the reservation and PUT it into the system!!!!  Just ask the disney employee to do this for you b/c RCI totally drops the ball and does not send over reservation information very often at all!!!!  I even got one RCI employee before to get a supervisor that said they would fax the info over to Disney within 5 min. to get my name in the Disney system...........called the next day...........still not there.  RCI sucks in my opinion.
  As far as magical express and what not............that is offered but again only after RCI sends the info to Disney!!!  So if they don't do it until last min. you get screwed like the one poster on here did and spend his valuable vacation time on the phone trying to get into the system once there!!  CRAZY........but again RCI's responsibilty to give the info to Disney and they just don't do it until last min. sometimes.

OK to add to the $95 fee for transportation............how about Harborside at Atlantis............they have free shuttles back and forth and it is paid in MF's of the owners and not recharged by Atlantis for II trades!  Sorry guys, but Disney is slapping people with a fee b/c they are a big bully and can get away with it.    Sad, but true IMHO.


----------



## bnoble

> I called everyday for a week always just getting a Disney employee saying it is not in our system yet


That's correct.  DVC gets a report approximately weekly from RCI.  But, it does happen weekly.  Unless you are getting a last minute exchange, it's not a problem at all.  With a last minute exchange, you will have to be a little more proactive.

As to the $95---DVC charged that in II, as well.  If you want to dance with Mickey then he's going to call the tune.


----------



## JonathanIT

zcrider said:


> I just got an exchange into Disney thru RCI and and the process was a TOTAL pain!  Both RCI and WDW always telling me it was the other one that I needed to talk to.  FINALLY I got one WDW rep that took the time to call RCI and verify the reservation and put it into the Disney system!  Like others posted............I was not getting a Disney 12 digit reservation # from RCI until right before check in other wise!!!!!  I needed to reserve an excessable room for my MIL and could not request that until Disney had my name on the reservation.  To anyone else experiencing this in the future call: 1-800-800-9800 in the automated system pick 1 then 4 then 1 and you will get to the right DVC/RCI person.  I called everyday for a week always just getting a Disney employee saying it is not in our system yet.....sorry.  Until finally one good Disney employee called RCI verified the reservation and PUT it into the system!!!!  Just ask the disney employee to do this for you b/c RCI totally drops the ball and does not send over reservation information very often at all!!!!  I even got one RCI employee before to get a supervisor that said they would fax the info over to Disney within 5 min. to get my name in the Disney system...........called the next day...........still not there.  RCI sucks in my opinion.


Wow, sorry you had so much trouble.  I followed the simple directions by *klynn* in post #74 and had no trouble at all getting my DVC reservation number!


klynn said:


> When DVC answers they will ask for your member number.  Just tell them you are not a DVC member, but your are exchanging INTO DVC through RCI.  They will transfer you to the DVC person(s) that handle incoming RCI exchanges.  Once transfered, that person will ask what resort you will be staying at, the arrival date, and your last name.  They look up your reservation that way.  Be sure to ask for your DVC reservation number so you have it in case you need to call back for anything such as DME. ADRs, room location request, etc.


I just called the main DVC phone number: (800) 800-9800.  It worked just as described, they transferred me to a person in DVC who has all the RCI info.  And I was actually able to get the reservations to LeCellier on the exact day and time that I really wanted! :whoopie: 

Thanks again!


----------



## jwcoleman

I called the 800 number (it is the one listed on the RCI confirmation for transportation) and had no problem.  RCI was not helpful, nor was other Disney departments.


----------

